# Any word on exploits or HTC unlock for upcoming "patched" GB build?



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm surprised that there has been no discussion on this since it was leaked a week or so ago.

I'm sure there are folks out there doing what they can both fronts.


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

neutronjeff said:


> I'm surprised that there has been no discussion on this since it was leaked a week or so ago.
> 
> I'm sure there are folks out there doing what they can both fronts.


What leak? Are you referring to the build chingy has?


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

Since chingy has not mentioned the source, I don't know if its the same.

Some tweets came out mentioning that the upcoming official GB release was not susceptible to the current rooting method.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, xoomdev retweeted it last week. Word on the street is if you plan to root, now is the time to do it..


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Root now and just flash the rooted stock ROM that someone will surely release when it finally drops.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

If anyone who has the actual leak found an exploit, they definitely wouldn't announce it until after the official GB OTA is pushed. If it is anything like the evo gb update, we might be waiting awhile for root and s-off.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

hille141 said:


> If anyone who has the actual leak found an exploit, they definitely wouldn't announce it until after the official GB OTA is pushed. If it is anything like the evo gb update, we might be waiting awhile for root and s-off.


I wonder if we will be able to flash one of the S-On MR2 RUUs to downgrade to MR2 and then use the exploit, downgrade again for the unlocked bootloader and then root. Basically, a second downgrade step.

This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

...or you can just root now, then wait until the GB OTA drops (whenever that may be), and flash the stock rooted ROM that someone (jcase or someone else) will create of it, and flash the corresponding radio, and not worry about it.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> ...or you can just root now, then wait until the GB OTA drops (whenever that may be), and flash the stock rooted ROM that someone (jcase or someone else) will create of it, and flash the corresponding radio, and not worry about it.


Right. And then what happens when you drop your phone in the parking lot and the replacement phone that you get from insurance can't be rooted because it has the latest update. In my mind, that's the only thing to worry about.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't drop your phone then, heh. Seriously though, don't worry so much about something that hasn't even happened yet, it's not healthy.

We have good devs, damn good devs. They'll crack it, it just takes time. No fortress is impregnable.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

sidsixseven said:


> I wonder if we will be able to flash one of the S-On MR2 RUUs to downgrade to MR2 and then use the exploit, downgrade again for the unlocked bootloader and then root. Basically, a second downgrade step.
> 
> This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


Downgrading has typically be locked down after updates.

Like someone mentioned the big thing to worry about is rooting after replacement. The EVO went through the same problem after the GB update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

neutronjeff said:


> Since chingy has not mentioned the source, I don't know if its the same.
> 
> Some tweets came out mentioning that the upcoming official GB release was not susceptible to the current rooting method.


I just had an exchange with Adrynalyne who confirmed that chingy's base does come from the latest GB build in testing.

adrynalyne tweeted: 
FYI the supposed new Gingerbread base that KDKobes is passing out is just the mauled base that Chingy uses. #fakeleakerssuck

@adrynalyne So chingy's "new base" is not from the real patched un-rootable build?
Jul 26, 1:25 PM via TweetCaster for Android

@wjtweet it is, the but it's mauled all to hell. Chingy refuses to release the ruu to other devs to 'protect' the source. Of course, releasing the radios, and and stock kernel say something different.
Jul 26, 1:29 PM via TweetCaster for Android

*Tweets posted here with permission.*


----------

